
Acqua Alta - jonbaer
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acqua_alta
======
gus_massa
We have asimilar phenomena here in Buenos Aires when there is a big storm and
also the winds push the water of the river back to the city.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudestada](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sudestada)

It only affect part of the city, because most of the city is constructed like
40 foots over the sea level.

